# Need Major Help With Windows 98 Please



## libby342 (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi,
this is my first post here but I really need some help in detail steps if anyone can help me to resolve these issues. well here goes.

I have a packardbell windows 98 version on the pc, here is the make and model of the packardbell system the best that I have been able to find on it.

Motherboard--- MB880
Chipset----440EX PC1
BIOS TYPE---Phoenix or MAUI-P03
CPU---Celeron
CDROM---goldstar cd-rom crd model number 8320B1
Floppy disk controller----PNP0700---Hardware BIOS I think???

I think that is all the info I have thus far , now for my help and problems, please if anyone has any help or tips I would be very greatful as I am going crazy trying different things without any luck.

I can see the floppy disk controller and the cd-rom device driver is in grey in the disk manager section.

SO I tried to unistall both of them and reinstall them but it keeps telling me the A: driver has no access to it, and when I restart the PC it tells me that the CD-ROM DRIVER IS NOT there even though i see it if this makes any sense so far.

I read that you can get the 2 drivers to work if you go thru the DOS but again I no nothing on DOS but I believe that is the only way to get the cd-rom driver and the floppy disk to work as with out these 2 I cant even do a reinstall of the windows 98 version as when I tried that as well in the CABS folder it said please install the floppy disk to finish the reinstall of the windows 98 version so of course the windows 98 is still there for now.

I was even going to download some new drivers but they all require a floppy disk to work with so cant try that one without a floppy disk driver.
I dont even think the PCMCIA is there as I did a search for it and it said none was installed on the pc.

I use the mcafee virus scanner to find any viruses there and it removed 2 trojans but the floppy and the cdrom wasnt working before this scan anyway or even after it for that matter.

I went to microsoft and did there updates as well for the windows 98 and they all downloaded ok but then the PC seems to now have gotten even worse, I say that becuase I keep getting kicked of the internet every 5 minutes and I do mean every 5 minutes 

so what I really need help with is how can I get the cdrom driver and the floppy disk driver to work again so that maybe I can do a fresh reinstall of the windows 98 back onto the pc I really would like to get the pc back to factory settings if at all possiable so that it will work again.

I hope that there is some here that can please assist me with these issues????

But please keep in mind that I will need step by step instructions to follow as I am on another pc so I can copy the help out and work on the PACKARD BELL PC to get it to work again for me somehow the way it use to work, I have only had the pc for 6 years and it came brand new when I got it if that helps any.

Also I was hunting for any type of software out there that I could maybe download that would find all these errors and help me give better details of the problems the pc is getting so if anyone has that help as well I would appreciate it.

I even tried to download the java and the sunjava only gives you java for the windows 98 SE edition and again I am on windows 98 version so does anyone maybe no how I could also get java to work for my pc as well?

I will hunt for any more detail info if need be so that someone here can hopefully help me out. 

I am sorry for all the questions in one post but thought it might be best to give all my problems in one post to follow better then several I hope that is ok to do it that way here?

sincerly Yours
LIBBY


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Restart the computer using the start, shutdown, restart in dos mode.

Put a floppy disk in the drive that has info on it.

Type 

a:
and hit enter

Then type

dir
and hit enter

Can you see the contents on the disk?


----------



## libby342 (Aug 16, 2005)

hello AcaCandy,

first off thank you for this reply I can use all the help I can on this matter.

I tried your above steps and this is what I got in the MSDOS mode:

First it comes up reading this part:

device name -MSCD0001
no drives found aborting installation

device driver not found "MSCD0001"
no valid cd rom device driver selected


then after doing your steps I got this message for floppy a:

Not reading drive a

I tried to enter the a: several times and it kept saying abort,retry,fail?

so can you please offer me more steps to try here as I cant even do a reinstall of the windows 98 without the cd-rom or the floppy disk drivers?

thanks in advance and i will be watching for the reply back if you can further help me on this

LIBBY


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Time to open the computer and check connections.

Also, pop into the bios setup and be sure the drives appear there.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Also, in the bios setup, be sure that the floppy controller and IDE controllers are set to enabled. Sometimes the cdrom is on the secondary IDE controller.


----------



## libby342 (Aug 16, 2005)

hello again,

I dont no how to get to the BIOS I really do need a step by step guide for beginners but I can tell you this much so far as to what I have on the pc.

Also how would I get the this IDE controller step by step please to enable the cdrom driver then. I didnt even no that I had 2 IDE controllers, see thats me learning here

I have right clicked computer and gone into device manager and in the -disk drives this is what I have showing:

GENERIC IDE DISK TYPE01
GENERIC NEC FLOPPY DISK
when I click properties on the first one it says device type disk drives
manufacturer standard disk drives
hardware version not available
device status
this device is working properly
On the properties on the 2nd driver above says exactly the same as the first.

IN FLOPPY DISK DRIVERS ITS SHOWING:
standard floppy disk controller

in HARD DISK CONTROLLERS I HAVE THIS:

Intel 82371AB/EB PCI BUS MASTER IDE CONTROLLER
PRIMARY IDE CONTROLLER ( DUAL FIFO)

also there says in the system properties part, the performance section the following:

disk compression not installed
and PC cards ---No PC card sockets are installed



Also I have never opened up my PC to check connections, is this really a necessary part to do or are there hopefully other steps I can do to correct this without as you say time to open up the computer part. If I need to open up the PC then I will but I would really need detail step by step as I dont want to mess anything up while I am in there.


thanks alot for all this help so far to work with me on this so appreciate it

LIBBY


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do this (and I'll have to call it a night soon, but I'll check on you in the morning) --- right click on my computer, properties, performance. What does it show there? Optimal or something else I'd rather not see...........


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Sorry to butt in...

But is this system you wanna do a fresh reinstall on the same one as the one you posted a Hijack log about?


----------



## libby342 (Aug 16, 2005)

ok to AcaCandy,

ok it showes :your system is configured for optimal performance


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I am guessing so, Nicole


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

libby342 said:


> ok to AcaCandy,
> 
> ok it showes :your system is configured for optimal performance


Ok, that isn't the answer I was expecting, which is good.

Can you start in safe mode, then remove floppy controller, and both IDE controllers via device manager, then reboot.


----------



## libby342 (Aug 16, 2005)

to cheeseball81,

yes this is the same pc that I did the Highjack log for, I dont necessarly want to do a fresh reinstall although that would be handy, but i dont see me getting to that part without access to the floppy disk or cdrom device drivers that I really need to get working on here in addition to the other problems I seem to be having with this PC.

I have done a free registery scan with free registery fix, and it did find over 400 errors, but I havent deleted any of those errrors yet, because I read your other post about ccleaner, so I downloaded that and let it do the scan but again I didnt do anything with there findings until I could get a reply to my highjack log becuase I didnt want to make this pc worse then it already seems to be 

thanks once again if either of you all can assist me with this I would once again really appreciate the help with this.

LIBBY


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

To access bios setup, try F1, F2, DEL key upon restarting.

If this is a Compaq, and I pray to God no  use F 10.


----------



## libby342 (Aug 16, 2005)

hi AcaCandy,

Ok I went to the safe mode and removed the following:

Intel 82371AB/EB PCI BUS MASTER IDE CONTROLLER this is the only one that I could remove in safe mode.

PRIMARY IDE CONTROLLER ( DUAL FIFO)
In safe mode I also found this here:

secondary IDE Controller( dual fifo)

I got this message when trying to remove these 2 controllers above and that is this:

THIS DEVICE IS PART OF A MULTIFUNCTION DEVICE AND CAN NOT BE REMOVED INDEPENDENTLY TO REMOVE THIS DEVICE SELECT AND REMOVE THE MULTI FUNCTION PARENT

AND THAT IS WHERE i GOT LOST SO i HAVE NOW REBOOTED IN NORMAL MODE.
NEXT STEP PLEASE TO THIS.

also removed the standard floppy disk controller 

and these 2 controllers:

GENERIC IDE DISK TYPE01
GENERIC NEC FLOPPY DISK

NOW THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN I REBOOTED IN STANDARD MODE:

now it says this: standard floppy disk controller and also found new hardware:

Intel 82371AB/EB PCI Bust master IDE controller so I think it put back the same controller that I took out in safe mode? I had to reboot again to let the new hardware install but its the same hardware that I just took out in safe mode I think??

waiting for next step please

LIBBY


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you test the drives?


----------



## libby342 (Aug 16, 2005)

ok, thanks for the info on the BIOS I will try to get in there now to see if they are enabled also by the way its not a compaq its a PackardBell pc so I hope that will make everyone a bit happier I hope 

LIBBY


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Duh, sorry, you did say that in the first post


----------



## libby342 (Aug 16, 2005)

AcaCandy said:


> To access bios setup, try F1, F2, DEL key upon restarting.
> 
> If this is a Compaq, and I pray to God no  use F 10.


ok here goes for the BIOS INFO I HAVE FOUND:

No I didnt test the drives yet as I was working on the BIOS part first with you but how do I test the drives then AS I MAY HAVE TESTED THEM WRONG BEFORE NOT SURE
BUT tell me that part after you let me please now what to fix in this BIOS while I am in there ok here goes:

L2 ache ecc support is : disabled

Plug and play O/S==No

and reset configuration data is : no

Numlock is : on auto

IDE CONfiguration:

IDE CONTROLLER HAS: 4 OPTIONS (1) disabled (2) Primary (3) Secondary
(4) Both and this is set on BOTH

Primary IDE master: (maxter 90648D3-(PM)
PRIMARY IDE SLAVE: (NONE)
SECONDARY IDE MASTER: ( NONE)
SECONDARY IDE SLAVE: (NONE)

FLOPPY OPTIONS:

FLOPPY DISK CONTROLLER (ENABLED)

FLOPPY WRITE PROTECT ENABLED

AND THE LEGACY USB PORT IS DISABLED

HARDDRIVE IS: ENABLED

BOOT SECTION HAS THIS:

FIRST BOOT DEVICE ==REMOVABLE DEVICES
SECOND BOOT DEVICE== ATAPI CD-ROM DRIVE
THIRD BOOT DEVICE==HARD DRIVE
FOURTH BOOT DEVICE==NETWORK BOOT

now the DMI EVENT LOG IN ( WHAT EVER THAT IS ?)
Event log capacity =Full
Event Log validity==Valid

Veiw DMI event log--Enter

Clear all DMI event logs==No (shouldnt this be yes?)

Event Logging===enabled

Mark DMI events as read==Enter

OK SO i WILL ONCE AGAIN WAIT FOR YOUR MUCH NEEDED STEPS HERE PLEASE AND THANKS SO MUCH THUS FAR

LIBBY


----------



## libby342 (Aug 16, 2005)

HI,

OK I reconise this BIOS as I have been here before a long long time ago 

but back then I think I may have altered things in there that I shouldnt have done, 

should I put it all back to the F 9 which is the setup default options?
and if i do will that put back any changes I may have altered in the past here then or would it make it worse?

ok will wait now for the next help reply to this and thanks

libby


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

PRIMARY IDE SLAVE: (NONE)
SECONDARY IDE MASTER: ( NONE)
SECONDARY IDE SLAVE: (NONE)


Which one of those is the cdrom connected to? No CDROM is showing, thus the reason for the cdrom problem. I'd open it up and check the power connections to both the floppy and cdrom, and the gray cables as well.

Do the lights on both drives come on when you start the system? They should come on, then go off.


----------



## libby342 (Aug 16, 2005)

hi AcaCandy,

Ok sorry for the delay getting back to this post, now I have taken the case cover off the pc tower itself and this is what I see inside there, but I will need you to tell me in great details as to what should be connected and what should stay as it is. 

also I need for you to tell me where to look for the power connections for the cdrom and the floppy, I found something towards the top that says power,there is a empty slot there with 5 prongs which is seems to be the same connection for either P5, P4, Or P2, we just dont no which one to put in there ???

but now here is also what I have found and got:

wide greyband is not connected to anything black end on the unit with 34 holes doesnt connect anywhere.

3 medium size wires with 5 holes at the end of each of them
there numbers are: P5, P4, P2, they are not connected anywhere, they have red,black,yellow wires a 5 holes at the end of the adapter but none are plugged in anywhere?

the small one P6 5 holes , red, black, yellow wires out of it as well is NOT plugged in anywhere either, all the P 4 etcs are just in there but no connections leading anywhere the adapters are all loose hanging so to speak.

As for did the lights come on for the cdrom or the floppy before i did the part of taking the case off : NO.

Ok I am hoping that your online right about now and can please give me the next step while I have the casing of the pc open please?

thanks
LIBBY


----------



## libby342 (Aug 16, 2005)

hi again 

Ok well while I was waiting for your reply, my hubby took a chance and plugged in the 
p4 into the power inside the casing and , THE CDROM--DOOR OPENS NOW, LIGHTS FLICKER WHEN WE TURN THE PC ON, BUT.....
it doesnt read any cd's and the floppy disk still is not working 

So I was hoping to maybe get more steps from you now as it seems that the cdrom is reading from letter Q and before I believe it was assigned to driver D??? gussing there,

So should I try now to do what step next here please???

thanks alot so far for the steps you gave as if it wasnt for you saying i needed to take that casing off we would have never gotten brave enough to try to put that one little wire back in there?

I await your next step to try

LIBBY


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sorry, I had to run out to get some real life stuff done, like grocery shopping 

Let me get caught up here


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.nullmodem.com/Floppy.htm

See if you can follow that for the gray cable on the floppy drive -- pay attention to the a: drive part, not the b: drive part.

I'm trying to find some other shots for you. As for the power connector to the floppy, it is a smaller connector that will come from the power supply.

When the system boots, the floppy light should come on, then go off. If it stays on, you have the gray cable connected either backwards, or at the wrong end, it must be connected to the shorter end near the twist.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://compreviews.about.com/od/tutorials/ss/DIYFloppy_6.htm

Here is a pic of the power connector. Don't pay attention to the blue cable, those are relatively new and I'm sure yours is like I posted above.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.duxcw.com/digest/Howto/cdrom/cdrom2.html

CD Rom install pic....of course you'll need to plug one of those power connectors that come off the power supply to the right where you see the 4 pins. It is possible to force these on upside down, so don't use brute force, it should connect snugly and with a bit of push, but not too much


----------



## nutty (Aug 18, 2005)

i can't get my window 98 product to work and when i try to open up my network it say page can't be display can anyone help me


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi nutty, and welcome. You need to start your own thread and explain your problem in more detail.


----------



## libby342 (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi,

ok both the lights come on now for the floppy disk and the cdrom driver when we first start up the pc, my hubby did look for that large grey type ribbon cable and it was about the only thing connected correctly in there. There is a smaller grey type cable at the end of that grey ribbon but there doesnt seem to be any place to connect that to and its too short to go any where anyway as it doesnt stretch.

What we are guessing again is that maybe since we are getting power lights now for these 2 drivers where we didnt get power lights before that maybe we need to go into that BIOS part and reconfigure something???

But we going to wait for your further instructions on that part as you know more then we do, we just discovered how to get into that BIOS thanks to your help thus far, 

and no worries I fully understand about real life issues taking you away from the PC just as long as you can get back to me I am patient thanks again and I await your next step reply to this.

LIBBY


----------



## nutty (Aug 18, 2005)

my window 98 se product key want work i tryed open up my networking its saying page can't be display .......PLEASE CAN ANYONE HELP ME THX


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Look back over those diagrams I posted to be sure that:

1) gray cable coming from floppy drive is connected to the motherboard (the big green thing either on the bottom or side of the case) into the floppy connector. It's not possible that it will fit anywhere else except maybe with brute force again 

2) the gray cable coming from the back of the cdrom is either the SAME cable that is connected to the hard drive, or a different cable, but eventually, it must lead to eithere IDE 0 or IDE 1 on the big green board as well.

Then, yes, access bios setup and be sure you can see the cdrom and floppy. Look at what I posted earlier, CDROM needs to appear either as primary slave, or secondary master, preferably.

I'm off to cook dinner now, so my delay will be delayed. Good luck


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

nutty said:


> my window 98 se product key want work i tryed open up my networking its saying page can't be display .......PLEASE CAN ANYONE HELP ME THX


GO TO THE WINDOWS 98 FORUM main page

http://forums.techguy.org/forumdisplay.php?f=20

and HIT THE NEW THREAD BUTTON. It is impossible to assist two people with COMPLETELY different problems in the same thread. Thank you.


----------



## libby342 (Aug 16, 2005)

AcaCandy said:


> PRIMARY IDE SLAVE: (NONE)
> SECONDARY IDE MASTER: ( NONE)
> SECONDARY IDE SLAVE: (NONE)
> 
> ...


PRIMARY IDE SLAVE: (NONE)
SECONDARY IDE MASTER: CRD-8320B-(SM)
SECONDARY IDE SLAVE: (NONE)

THIS IS NOW WHAT THE BIOS IS SHOWING FOR THE CD-ROM DRIVE SECTION

GOING TO TRY TO LOOK OVER THE FLOPPY DISK ISSUE NOW, ENJOY YOUR DINNER AND I WILL AWAIT YOUR RETURN FOR MORE STEPS?

By the way was that last post for me to go and start a new thread not sure so thought I would ask ya on it. thanks again

LIBBY


----------



## libby342 (Aug 16, 2005)

hi ,

me again, well hubby went into the BIOS and changed the plug and play to enable and when he went out of there it said , operating system not found any clue as to how we can get back into the BIOS to change it back again?

LIBBY


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Go back to be sure the hard drive is recognized again. The good news is that the bios finally sees the cdrom  So, we have made good progress.

PRIMARY IDE SLAVE: (NONE)
SECONDARY IDE MASTER: CRD-8320B-(SM)
SECONDARY IDE SLAVE: (NONE)

*Primary IDE master: (maxter 90648D3-(PM)* We need to make this come back.

Dinner was good. I made Talapia (a nice white fish) Mexicana style 

And no, my post was to the poster who is trying to get help in your thread. He/she needs to start their own question.


----------



## libby342 (Aug 16, 2005)

hi AcaCandy,

ok what happened since you was with me last, was that my hubby went into the BIOS and changed the plug and play setting, and the driver to secondary for that cdrom and then when he hit the f10 key and went out of the BIOS , 

the system would not reboot itself up instead it now is just showing a black screen and keeps saying over and over again.

operating system not found
operating system not found
operating system not found etc 

so we went back into the casing, and we took out each cable that we could think of and repluged them all back in, but can you please please tell me there is a way that I can get into this machine and fix that BIOS or even what I could hit to get into MSDOS mode even??
I am waiting patiently for your so much needed help with this matter?

libby


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You should be able to get into the bios the same way you did before. You have to hit the key prior to the point where it's not finding the operating system or hard drive.


----------



## libby342 (Aug 16, 2005)

phewwwwwwwwwwww 

thank you for that one, I got it back and I am in the BIOS right now, can you please tell me what to put back the correct way here please?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try re recognizing things, sometimes there is a key on the bottom to do that. Other than that, look around and see if the hard drive (Maxtor) item reappeared.

If so, save changes coming out. If not, undo that plug n play or whatever hubby did, then smack him for me


----------



## libby342 (Aug 16, 2005)

ok 

we put it back as secondary ( we changed that part on the driver which caused it to go crazy doesnt like being in 2nd I guess)

and it brought back the windows screen and is rebooting it self up, thank goodness thought all our hard work was in vain, but for now its rebooting the windows screen and all is back windows 98 etc sooooo back to the worry at hand, 
you said in that last post now we have to get it to :


Primary IDE master: (maxter 90648D3-(PM) We need to make this come back.

how????? do we make that to come back again pleaseeeee detail steps dont want another heartattack yet 

will wait for your next reply back

and thankkkkk you so much you dont no how much you have helped me thus far yeah its baby steps but learning to walk and not fall down is way better on the back end so to speak 

LIBBY


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

If windows is booting up, you successfully made the Primary IDE master come back....congratulations.

Now, can you see if the cdrom is working?


----------



## libby342 (Aug 16, 2005)

ok,

We went back in the BIOS , and yes the maxtor is appearing as it was in the BIOS

so we are now out of there and ready for next step to get the cdrom and hopefully the floppy working as the BIOS see's the floppy and the cdrom in there now I beleive

LIBBY

ps hubby already feels like he murdered someone with that wrong button move he's learning this like me, so I am sitting next to him and we are making sure no more wrong buttons get hit next step to do please


----------



## MyIllusions (Jul 26, 2005)

Candy, 
I hope you Know that Libby may be the one asking, but she is not the only one Your helping!!! I got the SAME thing going on here!!! I sent her some links I thought might help, But sounds to me like she don't need them!
She also sound like she know more than I.....
But I wanted to say Thank You for all your help!!


----------



## libby342 (Aug 16, 2005)

hi ,

ok we got as far as making the cdrom door open, but it doesnt read music cd's should I try a program cd to see if it can read that ?

when we try to run it by just putting a cd into the cdrom it doesnt come up on its own we get this message:
D:\is not accessible
the device is not ready

but we got the cdrom door to open so now it must be down to reconfiguring it or maybe putting it in another driver name but your the expert here so please tell me what you want us to try next please

libby

PS I have just gone to right click my computer properties looked in cdrom and it says goldstar CD-ROM-CRD-8320B if you look in properties and then settings at the bottom is has reserved drive letters it has start drive letter and end drive letter they are both blank but when I look at the letters in the list it has letters D THRU TO Z I just thought I would mention this as I am not sure if that should be set to letter d down here below but am waiting for your next steps

I also looked in harddisk controllers and clicked on the intelBusmaster IDE controller clicked on properties, and then settings and the dual IDE channel settings are set to default the options in the drop down menu are:
both IDE channels enabled
only primary IDE channels enabled
Only secondary IDE channel enabled
No IDE channel enabled

I thought I would mention that as well as should this be set to both as it is set to BOTH in the BIOS section???

ok now I will wait


----------



## MyIllusions (Jul 26, 2005)

Now I know what a BIOS chip look like
http://www.motherboard-biosflash.co.uk/
But what is "Flash" BIOS"


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

both IDE channels enabled

See if you can change that setting to BOTH.

MyIllusions, you are welcome too. Glad to help. If you wish to follow along great....but your above post is only adding to a confused thread to begin with. We don't need to know about a Bios chip here. Is there a full moon tonight? If you have a question regarding a flash bios, please begin a new thread, ok?


----------



## libby342 (Aug 16, 2005)

hi again AcaCandy,

Ok I have set that to both and rebooted for the changes to take place, and the screen came up as: 

windows is now restarting 

and it is now taking longer then usual to reboot up almost 10 minutes now and still waiting for it to boot up
and I have not seen that message before when rebooting up is there something I should do or just wait some more?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No....see if you can do either of two things (and I have to call it a night, so I'll check back on you in the a.m.)

1) reset the computer and reboot into safe mode (tap f8 key immediately when you hear the happy beep) and choose safe mode, and undo what you did.

2) if that doesn't work, same thing, tap f8 key, choose command prompt only, and once there, type


scanreg/restore
and press enter

restore back to yesterday, which should put you back where we were.

If you have a choice of yesterday, today and more earlier dates, you might try today first.


----------



## libby342 (Aug 16, 2005)

ok it did eventually restart up, but I didnt change the controller , should I just go back and change it to the default as it did reboot up eventually ok and everything seems back to normal, apart from the cdrom driver still not reading nor the floppy, I have gone over the thread here and saw the pictures you sent me of the floppy drive and cdrom ( I didnt see those before sorry, so I was going to go for taking that casing off again and see if I can find out where those plugins go or do you think I should leave it as it is till you can get back to me since we got the BIOS to read at least the cdrom driver? for now

let me know ok?

thanks

libby


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Let's just call it a night for now, and hit it in the morning. You've done good, and so has hubby. Didn't mean to make him feel bad 

I think the cdrom and hard drive are fine. Work on the floppy. If the light stays on that is bad. See if you can't get that recognized in the bios setup.


----------



## libby342 (Aug 16, 2005)

ok the light for the floppy does go on and then back off once started, 

the cdrom and the floppy just are not reading anything when you put the disks in there to read from they both say A:/ not ready, and d:/not ready

so we like you think the connections there are ok, 

so I will leave the inside alone for now,( much wanted to trust me there 

and let you get some rest and we can start back on this again tommorrow, thanks alot for all the help thus far on this it is so appreciated beyond words really.

How can I get it to reconize it in the BIOS? or you can tell me that step as well in the AM if you would preferr

I will look forward to your next steps to try in the AM then, and we couldnt have gotten this far without your help on it thanks once again.

libby


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It is possible that we are dealing with two bad devices. And it is possible that it's a windows problem. Do you have a boot disk with cdrom support so we can see if we can access the cdrom in dos mode?

Also, did I have you try to get a directory on a floppy before? If so, can you try that again?


----------



## libby342 (Aug 16, 2005)

hi AcaCandy,

I have a master Cd disk for the PC but I dont have no floppy boot disk, never got to make one of those, not sure how to do one so I would need those steps to try one.

I dont think you had me to try to get a directory of my floppy, so if you could give me those steps then I can try that out first and give them back to you.

I wish there was a way that I could get you a copy of what I see in my BIOS that would probably speed that up a bit,

But I just got in so I am here if you have the time as well to further assist me with this i again would appreciate the help

LIBBY


----------



## libby342 (Aug 16, 2005)

hi candy,

thought I would give you this further info as I started the Pc in MSDOS mode here is what it is now showing up:

Device name: MSCD0001
transfer Mode: programed I/O
Number of drives: 1

MSCDEX VERSION 2.25
Drive Q= Driver MSCD0001 unit o

these are the steps that are different then before, I dont no why it say's drive Q maybe thats one of the problems

we are not sure about this line as well but we dont remember this from before

DOS/4GW protected mode run-time version 1.97
DS-XG PCI configuration utility version 3.10


----------



## libby342 (Aug 16, 2005)

one more quick note to this,
I went back thru the thread and saw the steps to read the a: directory in the MSDOS mode but that is still showing as the drive a: is not ready there.

ok now I will wait for your next reply as this is the latest info that I did today

libby


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hello libby.

Candy is probably "tied up"  for a bit, so I'll jump in with a couple of ideas if I may.

What operating system is running on the other computer you are using? (not the Packard Bell) 


Thanks.


----------



## libby342 (Aug 16, 2005)

hello Kilowatt1,

I am always open to more suggestions with this packardbell for sure, so fire away.

My other system is a HP pavilion MX70 running windowsxp edition, 

LIBBY


----------



## libby342 (Aug 16, 2005)

I just wanted to mention that candy has gone thru alot of time with me on this problem thus far and has helped me to get the cdrom door open, and I dont mind the help as long as candy is ok with it as well as there was a few others that posted in this thread and I dont want to step on anyones toes.

libby


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

OK. At some point you need to download a Win98 boot disk. But first could you put a CD in the CDRom then click on My Computer and tell me if the CDRom is shown. If it is, RIGHT CLICK on it, then select "explore". (Try to use a data CD if possible)

Thanks.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

HERE is a link to download a boot disk. Choose the WIN98 OEM version and save it to your desktop. Once the files are downloaded, double click the file on your desktop and follow the instructions for creating the start up disk.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Libby, it's never a problem when someone as experienced as my buddy kilowatt1 steps in. He was correct, I was tied up, and I will probably be tied up most of the rest of the day, unfortunately. Sometimes it's good for new blood to come into a problem anyway, he may see something that I overlooked.

In any event, I'll will be checking back in.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Device name: MSCD0001
transfer Mode: programed I/O
Number of drives: 1

MSCDEX VERSION 2.25
Drive Q= Driver MSCD0001 unit o



This is good news though


----------



## libby342 (Aug 16, 2005)

HI Candy,

Thanks I also am fine if he can offer us some more help with this issue by all means, I appreciate you letting me know as well that its ok with you on this as well.

like you said as well and I agree yes new blood into a problem like this sure could help us shed more light into this, I await kilowatt1's feedback and more steps to try out for sure.

You said that is good news then for the driveQ??? So does that mean then we dont have a bad cdrom then as we first thought?

And thanks for all your help as well with this,I can understand you getting tied up I do hope you can still assist here as well if need be further with this appreciate the help thus far

LIBBY


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You can try to test that fact, by booting to a command prompt only. It appears that the cdrom drivers are loading. Put a cdrom in the drive, allow time to spin up....then type:


Q:
and press enter.

Does the driver letter change?

If so, type

dir, then press enter

Do you see a directory on the cd?





*sorry KW, so hard to get away  *


----------



## libby342 (Aug 16, 2005)

kilowatt1 said:


> OK. At some point you need to download a Win98 boot disk. But first could you put a CD in the CDRom then click on My Computer and tell me if the CDRom is shown. If it is, RIGHT CLICK on it, then select "explore". (Try to use a data CD if possible)
> 
> Thanks.


Ok I downloaded the windows98 boot to my desk top , but I didnt open it for now as I dont have any access to my floppydrive yet?

Now as far as the cdrom driver goes here is what happens when I do the above steps:

ok I put the cdrom in the driver, saw it listed as drive (D, right clicked TO EXPLORE and it said the following: D:\ is not accessible
the device is not ready

Ok now I am going to go do the step that candy gave me to try out and will wait for further instructions

LIBBY


----------



## libby342 (Aug 16, 2005)

AcaCandy said:


> You can try to test that fact, by booting to a command prompt only. It appears that the cdrom drivers are loading. Put a cdrom in the drive, allow time to spin up....then type:
> 
> Q:
> and press enter.
> ...


hI Candy,

here is the results of the step above:

I went to command prompt.
typed in Q:

and the results are: C:\>Q:
invalid drive specification

C:\>

so went out of the command prompts and will once again await the reply back for the next step to try?

LIBBY


----------



## libby342 (Aug 16, 2005)

HELLO CANDY,

Ok I did the defragement on the pc,( took 26hrs to do which was why I was away from here all day yesterday)

and I had my highjack log files analized someone deeper by derek still working on that,

but I needed to ask are there any more steps we can take to get this cd-rom driver working since I did find that the pc is now finding it in the BIOS just under the wrong driver letter is seems, I havent gotten any replies back from the posts I did here yesterday and wanted to ask.
are there any more steps that we can take to fix this issue on the floppy disk driver and the cd-rom driver please?

thanks and I will await hopefully another reply into this request.

LIBBY


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

This is a packard hell computer that has it's own configuration set up 

go to C:\windows\options\systools look for cdrom.inf & right click it & select install 
reboot & you should have cd working


----------



## libby342 (Aug 16, 2005)

hello derek,

can you please give me a step by step as I cant seem to find this file on the pc?
and thanks so much once again 

LIBBY


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

go to start/run and paste this into the box and press ok 
C:\windows\options\systools

when the folder opens then right click cdrom.inf and select install

you might need to do this first as I suspect that this is a hidden folder C:\windows\options\systools

then as some of the folders may be hidden do this:
Open Windows Explorer & Go to Tools > Folder Options. Click on the View tab and make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is checked. Also uncheck "Hide protected operating system files" and untick "hide extensions for known file types" . Now click "Apply to all folders"
Click "Apply" then "OK"

Note: some of the options aren't in 98 or are slightly differently named so adjust accordingly


----------



## libby342 (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi again,
Well I did all that and rebooted, still saying "not accessible" I hope we're not running out of options, it feels like we're so close to getting that cd working. Thanks again, wait to hear from you again.
Libby


----------

